# To snip or not to snip



## nicktron (28/9/13)

I have a POR that has to runners coming out. The first runner lost its growing tip to a snail or some other leaf eating bug and the other one is kinda small and skinny. Both have come to a grinding holt and not growing. I was thinking about cutting the vine with no growing tip and concentrating on the small one that does. Is this a good idea?


----------



## Yob (28/9/13)

Nope, leave em


----------



## Bats (28/9/13)

I have heard that you should always trim the first shoots as the shoots that come through late are more healthier and likely to produce more cones.

Can anyone shed any light on this theory? I have 2 shoots out now also and wondering the same thing, to snip or not to snip.


----------



## QldKev (28/9/13)

Bats said:


> I have heard that you should always trim the first shoots as the shoots that come through late are more healthier and likely to produce more cones.
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on this theory? I have 2 shoots out now also and wondering the same thing, to snip or not to snip.


My understanding of trimming back to the 3 bines is more for commercial yards where they have many packed closely together, hence putting more energy into the 3 bines and they grow taller as vertical space is free. At home you should have more garden space.


----------



## Danwood (28/9/13)

I thought we'd started a family planning thread there, going by the title....'shudder'


----------



## Camo6 (28/9/13)

Danwood said:


> I thought we'd started a family planning thread there, going by the title....'shudder'


Ssssssshhhhh! Please. Don't remind her.


----------



## Black n Tan (28/9/13)

I had the snip. I consider myself a purely recreational vehicle now, as opposed to procreational. Cant advise on you bines though.


----------



## hoppy2B (29/9/13)

POR normally puts up a lot of shoots. Its early in the season still, especially for first time hop growers. I wouldn't bother doing anything to it. Just make sure to keep the soil moist and water it well when it starts growing.


----------



## nicktron (29/9/13)

Ok, thanks fellas ill just leave it be.


----------

